# Mini Mule



## miniluv777 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi - I am getting my first mini mule - a doll! Is it okay to ask questions re her on this forum? Does anybody else have one? Mine is about two years old.


----------



## minimule (Mar 24, 2010)

You'd get more responses on the Donkey forum. You can email me directly. I raise miniature mules. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I would love to see pictures of your little long ears. Had a couple myself but he got the long ears and I got the mini horses.


----------



## miniluv777 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I hope this works! Here's my little Cee Cee:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...eaded&start


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 26, 2010)

Very very cute. You are going to fall so head over heels for your little Cee Cee. Can't wait for more updates.


----------

